# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] الاخبار اليومية لبورصة الاوراق المالية.. بقلم / شاعرالرومانسية

## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]أحبائى الكرام ..

هنا نلتقى مع الاخبار اليومية لبورصة الاوراق المالية المصرية

مع التركيز بالشرح للأخبار الهامة للمساعدة فى اتخاذ القرار

وفقنا الله واياكم ..  :f2: 
[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

والان ..
دعونا نبدأ بـــ 
أخبار اليوم 10/4/2008

(1)
[IMG][/IMG]


(2)

[IMG][/IMG]


(3)

[IMG][/IMG]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

التضخم في مصر يرتفع إلى 14.4 بالمئة في عام حتى مارس   :

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء يوم الخميس إن مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين في المدن في مصر ارتفع إلى 14.4 بالمئة في 12 شهرا حتى مارس اذار مقارنة مع 12.1 بالمئة في عام حتى فبراير شباط. 



جمعية عامة 24 أبريل : مجلس ادارة " جى . أم . سى للاستثمارات الصناعية و التجارية المالية " يقترح توزيع اسهم مجانية     تلقت ادارة البورصة بيانا بخصوص محضر مجلس ادارة شركة جى . أم . سى للاستثمارات الصناعية و التجارية المالية بجلسته المنعقده بتاريخ 08/04/2008 حيث تمت الموافقة علي :

• النظر في مشروع تقرر مجلس الادارة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية في 31-12-2007 .

القرار: تمت الموافقة بالاجماع علي مشروع تقرير مجلس الادارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية في 31-12-2007 .

• النظر في مشروع الميزانية و حساب الارباح و الخسائر خلال السنة المالية المنتهية في 31-12-2007 .

القرار : تمت الموافقة اباجماع علي مشروع الميزانية و حساب الارباح و الخسائر خلال السنة المالية المنتهية في 31-12-2007 وذلك بعدم توزيع ارباح و توزيع اسهم مجانية علي السادة المساهمين بالشركة كل بنسبة مساهمته في راس مال الشركة وذلك لاعتمادة من الجمعية العامة .

• النظر في تحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العامة العاديةو الغير عادية للشركة .

القرار: تمت الموافقة بالاجماع علي تجديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية للشركة يوم الخميس الموافق 24-4-2008 وذلك في تمام الساعة الثامنة و النصف صباحا و الجمعية العامة الغير عادية في ذات اليوم الموافق 24-4-2008 في تمام الساعة العاشرة و النصف صباحا .

و قد استعرض البيان تقرير مجلس الادارة عن نشاط الشركة ونتيجة أعمالها خلال العام المالى المنتهى فى 31/12/2007 علي النحو التالي :

أولا : الايرادات

بلغت الايرادات 840000 جنيه مصرى

بلغت تكلفة الحصول على هذا الايراد 169907.6 جنيه مصرى

مجمل الأرباح 670092.4 جنيه مصرى

يخصم منه:

المصروفات العمومية والادارية 123570.6 جنيه مصرى

الاهلاك 66190.45 جنيه مصرى

صافى الأرباح المحققة فعلا 480331.35 جنيه مصرى

وقد أظهرت نتيجة الأعمال نمو صافى أرباح الشركة بمعدل 9.62% من رأس المال مقارنة ب8.7% من رأس المال العام الماضى أى بمعدل نمو فى الأرباح وقدره 111% عن العام الماضى.

ثانيا: الالتزامات 

بلغت الالتزامات طويلة الأجل( جارى المساهمين) 429966.3 جنيه مصرى

ثالثا: الاستثمارات

بلغت اجمالى الاستثمارات 6624902.6 جنيه مصرى

وتتمثل الاستثمارات فى :

صافى الأصول الثابتة 191152.1 جنيه مصرى

صافى الأصول المتداولة 28750.5 جنيه مصرى 

استثمارات فى بيراميدز تريد سنتر 64050000 جنيه مصرى

وتتمثل هذه الاستثمارات فى 30% من تكلفة المشروع وتجدر الاشارة أنه قد تم زيادة مساهمة المجموعة فى هذه الاستثمارات الى 40% بالعام المالى 2008 ووفقا لدراسة الجدوى المقدمة من البيت المصرى الدولى للمحاسبة والخبرة الاستشارية أ.د/ محمد لطفى حسونة جامعة عين شمس فقد تم تقييم القيمة الاقتصادية للمشروع الأن بنحو 80 مليون جنيه مصرى.

رابعا: التمويل

بلغت اجمالى تمويل الاستثمارات والالتزامات طويلة الأجل 6624902.6 جنيه مصرى

ويتمثل التمويل فى :

رأس المال المدفوع 5000000.0 جنيه مصرى

الاحتياطى القانونى 29507.5 جنيه مصرى 

مجمل الأرباح 1165428.8 جنيه مصرى

جارى المساهمين 429966.2 جنيه مصرى

خامسا: توزيع الأرباح

يقترح مجلس الادارة توزيع عدد 1 سهم لكل عدد 6 سهم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
 حسن 

شاعر الرومانسية 

مرحبا بك فى عالم الارقام  والحسابات 

جميل جدا موضوعك واهتمامك 

وشرحك لاهم الاخبار يوميا 

متابع معك لاهم الاخبار وتحليلها  

دمت بكل خير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اخى العزيز 
>  حسن 
> 
> شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> مرحبا بك فى عالم الارقام  والحسابات 
> 
> جميل جدا موضوعك واهتمامك 
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك استاذنا الغالى


ويارب الموضوع يكون مفيد للجميع


خالص تحياتى وامتنانى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخبار يوم 13/4


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 13/4

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 13/4

[IMG][/IMG]


خالص تحياتى ،،، :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم ايدك يا شاعر على الموضوع

ومتابعة معاك ان شاء الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك

 يا شاعر الرومانسية 

والاوراق المالية

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> تسلم ايدك يا شاعر على الموضوع
> 
> ومتابعة معاك ان شاء الله


اهلا بيكى .. أحلى كلمة

نورتى قاعة رجال الاعمال .. وبورصة الاوراق المالية

يلا بقى تابعى معانا محفظتك فى البورصة.. :Cool: 

بس المكسب بالنص :king: 


خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

:y: 


> تسلم ايدك
> 
>  يا شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> والاوراق المالية



تسلم يا غالى :y: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخبار يوم 14/4


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 14/4

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 14/4


[IMG][/IMG]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

شرح لبعض الأخبار الهامة ليوم 14/4

مجلس ادارة " جنوب الوادى للاسمنت " يقترح توزيع اسهم مجانية 

تلقت ادارة البورصة بيانا بخصوص محضر مجلس ادارة شركة جنوب الوادى للاسمنت بجلسته المنعقده بتاريخ 06/04/2008 حيث قرر المجلس ان يعرض علي الجمعية العامة مقترح بتوزيع عدد 2 سهم مجاني لكل 5 أسهم اصلية تمويلا من حصص المساهمين الواردة بحساب توزيعات الارباح و الاحتياطي العام و الاحتياطي القانوني للشركة .

كما وافق المجلس علي الدعوة لعقد الجمعية العامة العادية و غير العادية للشركة يوم 30 أبريل 2008 .

بذلك يرتفع راس المال المصدر و المدفوع ليصبح 2.070.273.665 جنيه مصري بدلا من 1.478.766.905 جنيه مصري.

صرف كوبون " نايل سات " بواقع 35 سنت للسهم    
اعلنت الشركة المصرية للاقمار الصناعية – نايل سات – عن توزيع كوبون نقدي بقيمة 35 سنت لكل سهم اصلي اعتبارا من 11 مايو 2008 على ان يتم الصرف من خلال شركة مصر المقاصة والتسوية والحفظ المركزي . 

وكانت الجمعيه العمومية العادية للشركة التى عقدت امس اقرت توزيع كوبون بواقع 35 سنت للسهم مموله من ارباح العام المالى المنتهي في 31 ديسمبر 2007 وكانت الارباح القابلة للتوزيع بلغت 56.646 مليون دولار موزعه على 1.574 مليون دولار كاحتطياتى قانوني و 11.900 مليون دولار موزعه على المساهمين في هيئة كوبون و مبلغ 2.439 مليون جنيه ارباح موزعه على العاملين و 778.995 الف جنيه مكافاة مجلس الادارة و مبلغ 39.953 ارباح مرحلة  

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخبار يوم 15/4


[IMG][/IMG]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخبار يوم 16/4 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 16/4 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تابع أخبار يوم 16/4 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أهم أخبار يوم16/4
ملاحظات هامة لمراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات " غير المجمعة خلال عام 2007   


كشف تقرير مراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات " غير المجمعة خلال العام المالي 2007 عن عددا من الملاحظات الهامة و التي تمثلت في :

1-لم تقم ادارة الشركة بموافاتنا ببعض البيانات والمعلومات المتعلقة بنظام اثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين واعضاء مجلس الادارة التنفيذيين والتى توضح عدد المستفيدين من ذلك النظام وكذلك عدد الاسهم الممنوحة لهم وفقا لهذا النظام وعليه لم نتمكن من تحديد ما اذا كانت هناك تكلفة متعلقة بهذا النظام يتعين اثباتها بالقوائم المالية عن الفترة المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 وفقا لما يتطلبه معيار المحاسبة المصرى رقم 39 المدفوعات المبنية على اسهم .

2-قامت ادارة الشركة باثبات ايرادات من توزيعات ارباح دورية بمبلغ 39223551 جنيه مصرى تم اقرارها بمعرفة ادارة بعض الشركات التابعة بالاضافة الى ما قررته ادارة احدى الشركات التابعة بالخارج من اجراء توزيعات من الارباح المرحلة خلال العام بمبلغ 13500000جنيه مصرى .

هذا وقد قامت الشركة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2006 باثبات ايرادات من توزيعات ارباح قدرها 16853326 جنيه مصرى تم اقرارها بمعرفة مجلس ادارة احدى الشركات التابعة ولم يتم اعتمادها من قبل الجمعية العامة للمساهمين للشركة التابعة حتى 31 ديسمبر 2006 .

هذا وقد تم اقرار تلك التوزيعات من قبل الجمعية العامة للمساهمين للشركة التابعة المنعقدة بتاريخ 17 ابريل 2007 .

هذا وتتطلب معايير المحاسبة المصرية اثبات الايرادات من توزيعات الارباح عندما ينشأ الحق لحاملى الاسهم فى تلك التوزيعات ووفقا لاحكام قانون الشركات رقم 159 عام 1981 ينشأ هذا الحق عند اعتماد الجمعية العامة العادية للمساهمين توزيع الارباح وقد ترتب على ذلك زيادة صافى الربح بقائمة الدخل عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31-12-2007 بمبلغ 35870225 جنيه مصرى واجراء الشركة لتوزيعات ارباح دورية خلال الفترة المالية الحالية بالزيادة للمساهمين بذات القيمة كما ترتب على ذلك زيادة توزيعات الارباح الدورية على صافى ارباح العام وزيادة رصيد كل من صافى ارباح السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31-12-2006 والرصيد المستحق من شركات تابعة وشقيقة وحقوق المساهمين بارقام المقارنة بالميزانية غير المجمعة فى 31-12-2006 بمبلغ 16853326 جنيه مصرى .

3-لم تقم ادارة الشركة باعداد دراسة لتحديد مقدار الانخفاض فى قيمة الاستثمارات المالية فى بعض الشركات التابعة وكذلك الارصدة المدينة المستحقة من بعض تلك الشركات البالغ رصيدهما فى 31-12-2007 مبلغ 11.5 مليون جنيه مصرى و13.4 مليون جنيه مصرى على التوالى وذلك على الرغم من وجود مؤشرات على ذلك الانخفاض وذلك بالمخالفة لمتطلبات معيار المحاسبة المصرى رقم 31 .

4-قامت الشركة باثبات مبلغ يعادل 4.2 مليون جنيه مصرى بقائمة الدخل يمثل جزء من خسائر احدى الشركات التابعة بالخارج تحملتها الشركة نيابة عنها مما ترتب عليه انخفاض صافى الربح بمبلغ مليون جنيه مصرى واثبات الالتزام بالزيادة بمبلغ 2.9 مليون جنيه مصرى كمستحق للشركة التابعة فى حين انه كان يتعين فى ضوء المؤشرات المالية للشركة التابعة تخفيض قيمة الاستثمار فى الشركة التابعة بمبلغ يعادل 1.9 مليون جنيه مصرى والحساب الجارى المدين للشركة التابعة بمبلغ يعادل 1.3 مليون جنيه مصرى .

اكد التقرير علي انه فيماعدا تاثير التسويات المحتملة والتى كان من الممكن تحديد ضرورتها اذا ما تمكنا من الحصول على المعلومات المشار اليها بالفقرة أ اعلاه وتاثير ماورد بالفقرات 2 الى 4 اعلاه على القوائم المالية غير المجمعة فان القوائم المالية غير المجمعة المشار اليها اعلاه مع الايضاحات المتممة لها تعبر بوضوح فى كل جوانبها الهامة عن المركز المالى غير المجمع للشركة فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 وعن نتيجة نشاطها وتدفقاتها النقدية غير المجمعة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى ذلك التاريخ وذلك طبقا لمعايير المحاسبة المصرية وفى ضوء القوانين واللوائح المصرية ذات العلاقة .

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخبار يوو 17/4

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أهم أخبار يوم 17/4/2008


مصر للمقاصة تبدا تفعيل نشاط تسليف الاسهم بغرض البيع قبل نهاية الشهر الحالى  

تبدأ شركة مصر للمقاصة والايداع والقيد المركزى تفعيل نشاط تسليف الاوراق المالية بغرض البيع قبل نهاية الشهر الحالى حيث تتلقى طلبات السادة مالكى الاوراق المالية والراغبين فى تسجيل اسهمهم بنظام التسليف بغرض البيع للاوراق المالية المرفوع عنها الحدود السعرية وذلك اعتبارا من يوم الخميس الموافق 24 ابريل الجارى .

ويتوجه مالكو الاسهم الراغبون فى تسليف اسهمهم الى امناء الحفظ وشركات تداول الاوراق المالية للحصول على نماذج اقراض الاسهم .

ويبدا نشاط تسليف الاوراق المالية فى اطار خطة تطوير سوق المال المصرى وتفعيل نشاط بيع الاوراق المالية المقترضة وفقا لاحكام قانون راس المال رقم 95 عام 1992 ولائحته التنفيذية وقانون الايداع والقيد المركزى رقم 93 عام 2000 ولائحته التنفيذية علما بان الاوراق المالية المتاحة للتسليف هى الاوراق المالية التى تتوافر فيها المعايير التى تضعها البورصة وتعتمدها الهيئة العامة لسوق المال ويهدف نظام التسليف باختصار الى اضافة اداة استثمارية جديدة تمكن المستثمرين فى الاوراق المالية من تحقيق عائد اضافى ممثلا فى العائد من استثمار الضمان النقدى فى حالة تسليف الاوراق الخاصة بهم وكذا دعم وتنظيم الية البيع مقابل الشراء والتسليم اللاحق للاسهم وذلك بان يقوم المستثمر الذى يمتلك كمية من الاوراق المالية ويرغب فى اقراضها بملء النموذج المعد لذلك سواء من خلال امين الحفظ او من خلال شركة السمسرة 

وتبدا عملية الاقتراض عند تلقى السمسار امرا من المستثمر برغبته فى بيع عدد من الاوراق المالية التى لا يمتلكها او لاتوجد فى حوزته على ان يقوم السمسار باتخاذ الاجراءات المرتبطة بتنفيذ الامر ويقوم باقتراض الاوراق المالية لحساب عميله من مجمع الاسهم المقرضة .

وتتعدد مزايا النظام للعميل المقرض من خلال اكثر من اتجاه اولها ان جميع حقوق الاسهم المقرضة محفوظة للعميل المقرض .

كما ان هناك عائدا ماليا على الاسهم المقرضة نتيجة استثمار الضمانة النقدية على اسهمه المقرضة المسلفة .

وكذلك عدم وجود مخاطر يتحملها العميل نتيجة اقراضه اسهمه وامكانية استرداد الاسهم فى اى وقت .

كما ان هناك مزايا يمكن ان تتحقق من النظام للعميل المقترض وذلك من خلال مضاعفة حجم مبيعاته باقتراض اسهم للبيع وعقود اقراض الاوراق المالية تتسم بانها مفتوحة المدى المدة ولحين طلب المقرض استرداد اسهمه ومضاعفة ارباحه من بيع اسهم مقترضة . 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تغطية الطرح الخاص لأسهم " ماريدايف " 31.2 مرة وغلق باب الطرح العام 29 أبريل 

أعلنت شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية ماريدايف عن أن الطرح الخاص قد تم تغطيته 31.2 مرة. 

وأضاف بيان للشركة تلقته إدارة البورصة أنه قد تحدد السعر النهائي للطرح الخاص (الشريحة الثانية) بسعر 3.70 دولار للسهم، وبناء علية يكون سعر السهم في الطرح العام 3.52 دولار للسهم، علماً بأنه سيتم غلق باب الطرح في 29 أبريل الجارى. 

وكشف كريم عوض العضو المنتدب لنشاط بنوك الاستثمار بالمجموعة المالية هيرميس التى لعبت دور مدير الطرح لصحيفة المال أن شدة الإقبال من جانب المؤسسات المالية على الاكتتاب فى الكمية المطروحة قد دفع هيرميس للتخلى عن الترويج للسهم فى السوق الأمريكية والاكتفاء بأسواق كل من مصر ودول الخليج والمملكة المتحدة وأوروبا . 

وكانت شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية "ماريدايف" وهي واحدة من أكبر الشركات في مجال خدمات دعم البترول والملاحة في الشرق الأوسط، قد أعلنت عن السعر الاسترشادي للطرح العام في أسهم الشركة العادية "الأسهم" في بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية "Case" بسعر يتراوح ما بين 3.25 دولار و3.74 دولار للسهم مما يعني أن قيمة الشركة قبل زيادة رأس المال تتراوح ما بين 740 مليون دولار و850 مليون دولار. ويتكون العرض من طرح عام للأسهم في مصر وطرح خاص للأسهم لمستثمرين من المؤسسات المصرية والعالمية، بما في ذلك المؤسسات المؤهلة للشراء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية طبقا للقاعدة 144 أ. وبدأت الشركة عرضها للمستثمرين بالنسبة للطرح خاص اعتبارا من الأربعاء الماضي 16 إبريل وينتظر أن يتم التسعير في حين يبدأ الموعد المتوقع للتداول غير المشروط على بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية، في 5 مايو القادم. 

وتعتزم الشركة استخدام صافي العوائد الناتجة عن الاكتتاب المغلق في تمويل خطتها الطموح للتوسع على المستويين الإقليمي والعالمي.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

سهم " مارايديف" يغلق مرتفعا 26.36 % في أول يوم تداول   

أغلق سهم شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية – ماريديف على ارتفاع بلغت نسبته 26.36 % في أول يوم تداول اليوم الاثنين ليغلق على 4.65 دولار بعد تداول 18,118 مليون سهم مسجلا 11.6% من إجمالى حجم السوق وذلك من خلال 4,402 ألف عملية بقيمة 459 مليون جنيه بنسبة 16.5% من إجمالى قيمة تعاملات اليوم . 

وسجل السهم أعلي مستوياته خلال اليوم عند مستوي 5.27 دولار و كان اقل سعر تداول به منذ بداية الجلسة 3.86 دولار. 

وكان سهم الشركة قد شهد ارتفاعا ملحوظا بنسبة 15% في مستهل التعاملات الصباحية ليصل سعر السهم إلى 4.3 دولار مستحوذا على57 % من قيمة تداولات اليوم بقيمة بلغت 69.112 مليون جنيه من خلال التداول على 3.131 مليون سهم من خلال 728 صفقة وكان السهم قد افتتح تعاملاته على سعر 3.68 دولار للسهم . 

وتوقع خبراء أسواق المال أداءا متميزا للسهم خلال تداولات اليوم حيث اشار محمود شعبان رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الجذور لتداول الأوراق المالية أن الشركة تعمل فى مجال ليس له مثيل فى الشركات المدرجة بالبورصة ويرى أن للشركة خطة طموحة فى توسيع أسطولها البحرى وهذا كله سينعكس على أداء المالى للشركة فالشركة تحقق منذ عام 2005 نمواً جيد فى الأرباح وبمعدل نمو متزايد وكل هذا يدفع للتفاؤل بأداء أسهم الشركة فى البورصة. 

وأتفق معه معتصم الشهيدى العضو المنتدب بشركة هوريزون لتداول الاوراق المالية متوقعا ان تحقق الشركة نتائج أعمال متميزة والتى ستكون فى صالح المستثمرين وتوقع أيضاً أن يكون للشركة نشاطاً فى السوق فى بداية الأسبوع ثم يقل نسبياً تدريجياً إلى أن يبدأ أن يكون له نشاط منفصل .

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت طرح عدد 74222264 سهم من كامل أسهم شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية ماريدايف والبالغ إجمالى عدد أسهمها 162.5 مليون سهم علماً بأنه جارى اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة للتأشير فى السجل التجارى لزيادة رأسمال الشركة ليصبح عدد الأسهم 22703701 سهم . 



وتم طرح الأسهم على شريحيتين أولهما الطرح الخاص لبيع حد أقصى من الأسهم بعدد 64814417 سهم وذلك للمؤسسات المالية والأفراد والجهات ذوى الخبرة والملاءة المالية وتم تغطيته 31.2 مرة وتم تحديد سعره النهائى عند 3.7 دولار للسهم وبناء عليه تحدد سعر الطرح العام 3.52 دولار والذى بلغت نسبته التخصيص فيه حوالى 5.15%. 



وبلغت القيمة الدفترية لأسهم الشركة عام 2007 حوالى 188.839 مليون جنيه وبلغ نصيب السهم من القيمة الدفترية حوالى 0.83 دولار وبلغ مضاعف القيمة الدفترية حوالى 4.61 دولار ، كما بلغ صافى الربح القابل للتوزيع لعام 2007 نحو 80.070 مليون دولار أمريكى بنسبة ارتفاع 49.8% مقارنة بصافى ربح عام 2006 وبلغ مضاعف الربحية للسهم خلال عام 2007 نحو 10.87 مرة مقابل 12.17 مرة خلال عام 2006.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

أستاذى

التقينا فى قاعه غير قاعات الابداع

بفكر جديد

مش عايزه اقلك ادى ايه المعلومات دى أضافت لى ولى مذكرتى

لانى بدرس الحاجات دى

وبذاكر للامتحنات

فمعلومات الكليه مع معلومات حضرتك عمله مزيج


من الفكره الشامله عن أداره الاوراق الاماليه

شكرا أستاذى الفاضل

تقبل تحياتى

مملكه الحب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أستاذى
> 
> التقينا فى قاعه غير قاعات الابداع
> 
> بفكر جديد
> 
> مش عايزه اقلك ادى ايه المعلومات دى أضافت لى ولى مذكرتى
> 
> لانى بدرس الحاجات دى
> ...



اختى العزيزة .. مملكة الحب

الحمد لله ان الموضوع ساهم بشىء بسيط فى دراستك
ويارب .. يارب تكون النتائج سعيدة

بس انا ماعرفتش انتى دراستك اية؟
وعموما اى اوامر فى مجال المال ولحسابات والاوراق المالية .. انا تحت أمرك

اخوكى تجارى قديم .. :y: 
وعندى بعض الخلفية عن النواحى الخاصة بالاستثمار والاوراق المالية


تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق..

تقبلى خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------

